# Datamine Alert! New essence, events, and items!



## Bcat (May 11, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/8ikb10/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_142_update/

Highlights include: 

-New modern essence, furniture and amenities
-New fishing Tourney+rewards
-New fortune cookies with Stitches as the character
-tons of new animals and items


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

Eek!  The Stitches fortune cookie items are the cutest thing I've ever seen.  Too bad I'm too broke to get them. :/


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2018)

As much as I like Stitches those items of his are weird lol.

(The eyes of that giant teddy bear should've been put on Stitches tbh, he's fine though with those x eyes lol.)


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 11, 2018)

Awwww.  My money was on us getting either the Historic Essence or the Civic Essence next. X.x


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 11, 2018)

These events are nice. And I expect the five extra villagers to be historical theme.


----------



## iLoveYou (May 12, 2018)

Oouu the little bear hood from Stitches' fortune cookies looks nice. That's about all I'm looking forward to.


----------



## LillyofVadness (May 12, 2018)

Ooooh, Stitches cookie is cute. Not gonna be able to afford any of the tho lol. Another tourney is nice.
I kinda wish they didn't add any more themes to it tbh? I've got eight essences to collect and eight camp slots, that worked very well for me. That or they could have made some sort of game where you mix two essences to make the third new type (like cool and cute makes hip or smth)


----------



## AccfSally (May 12, 2018)

Still no Sally .....

I'm neutral with Poppy, but I'm still going to get her.


----------



## Roald_fan (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for this info!  They're gonna get me with Stitches' bear.  I'm determined not to spend leaf tickets on cookies but I think I have to get that bear.


----------



## Ras (May 15, 2018)

The modern tent is so googie cool. I look forward to seeing it at level three.


----------



## Moonfish (May 15, 2018)

Pretty pleased I decided not to splurge my freely accumulated tickets on Rosie cookies.


----------



## PaperCat (May 16, 2018)

still a lack of minimalist furniture :/ but yay Zell! Don't care much bout the others.


----------



## Chicha (May 17, 2018)

Ahhhh I love Stitches's fortune cookies! They're seriously adorable. I've bought 4 cookies and got the patchwork shirt, 2 patchwork bear hoods (1 for Stitches I guess?), and the patchwork bear rug. The only item I'm not fond of is the patchwork ghostlet sofa. It looks a little creepy to me so I'm fine if I don't get that one tbh. I just wish the cookies weren't 50 leaf tickets each or at least allow no duplicates until you've got at least 1 set.

I'm also trying to save 600 leaf tickets for the mermaid campground backgrounds. I'll skip the ocean sky and the front background. I'm really glad another fishing tourney is coming with more sea furniture. I've got a few ideas on what to do with all of that.


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2018)

^dude same I hate the ghost sofa. it freaks me out. Watch that be the only thing I get when I buy with tickets


----------

